# Finding the right food!!



## Allie.G (Aug 29, 2011)

We have had Mia now for 5 months. 
She is 4 years old and came from a rescue center.
www.petfoodratings.net
I believe food is so important. I researched a bit and found the site above very helpful. 
I was so surprised to see how some of the well known brands that the vets recommend fared on this site. :uhoh:
I am now using the brand "Healthy Paws" the venison and millet version.
This was one of the few good brands available to us here in Spain.
I am open to any comment on Healthy Paws please.
I am also giving her 1000 mgs of Vitamin C in the hope it will help 
ward off hip dysplasia. Please see the site below.
Hip Dysplasia Remedies
If anyone has any tips or info I would be very appreciative.
This is our first Golden. We are just over the moon with her and want 
to keep her healthy. :crossfing (can't seem to get Missing Link here in Spain)
Cheers, Allie.G :wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

As far as review sites... I kinda take what they say with a grain of salt. 

Like for example on that site they were nitpicking the use of brewers years in a dog food. This when I know people who faithfully give their dogs a spoonful of brewers yeast for various reasons. 

I've heard about Ester C supposedly being helpful in warding off bone development problems. I don't know if it is a sure bet, but some people swear by it. 

Cosequin DS is probably something I will have our next puppy on. This to help the growing joints. 

I also favor giving the following for various _possible_ health benefits:

Salmon Oil
Natural peanut butter 
Honey 
100% Cranberry Juice (make sure it's not sweetened by grape juice)
Coconut oil


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Megora said:


> As far as review sites... I kinda take what they say with a grain of salt.
> 
> Like for example on that site they were nitpicking the use of brewers years in a dog food. This when I know people who faithfully give their dogs a spoonful of brewers yeast for various reasons.
> 
> ...


Hi Megora, would the Cosequin DS be useful for a 15 yr. senior mix for joints, as well as the puppy? Is it a canine-specific product? Thanks so much :wavey:.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Amberbark said:


> Hi Megora, would the Cosequin DS be useful for a 15 yr. senior mix for joints, as well as the puppy? Is it a canine-specific product? Thanks so much :wavey:.


Of course... the normal use for Cosequin DS would be for adult and senior dogs. I was simply saying that based on what I've read here on GRF, I can see the sense of giving joint supplements to developing puppies as support. It never would have occurred to me before joining GRF to take on the expense of using a supplement on a dog with good or young joints.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Megora said:


> Of course... the normal use for Cosequin DS would be for adult and senior dogs. I was simply saying that based on what I've read here on GRF, I can see the sense of giving joint supplements to developing puppies as support. It never would have occurred to me before joining GRF to take on the expense of using a supplement on a dog with good or young joints.


I completely agree. I might consider giving it to all of my three. :wavey:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Cosequin DS is a supplement with ingredients that have solid evidence backing their ability to limit joint damage. They're also at worst harmless, so lots of us (including me) give them to our dogs from a very early age.

Fish oil also has some benefits that seem pretty solidly demonstrated. Massive amounts aren't necessarily a good idea because they can cause bleeding issues, but a reasonable dose seems to have a helpful, anti-inflammatory effect.

Some of the other stuff (like the claims on the dog food review site posted) are not backed by any kind of scientific research, so I definitely never recommend anybody use those unscientific sites to rate dog foods.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Amberbark said:


> Hi Megora, would the Cosequin DS be useful for a 15 yr. senior mix for joints, as well as the puppy? Is it a canine-specific product? Thanks so much :wavey:.


A canine specific product for joints could be GREENIES Hip & Joint. Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Omega 3's. The say they put the "treat" in treatment. Let me tell you too. Even my dainty dog will take off a finger when I feed her a Joint Care Greenies.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi...i have done a lot of research into food for my dog and I would be fairly happy with this food...it doesnt have any of the things I try to avoid if looking for a grain diet but unfortunately I go grain free. I try to avoid yeast and beet as they can agrivate skin conditions and runny eyes and if meat is listed as the first ingredient it means its the main ingredient...ingredients are listed in order of quantity so meat being the first means the feed isnt full of some sort of cheap rubbish filler for an expensive price!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ingredients are listed by weight, not necessarily real quantity. For example, a meat-first food doesn't necessarily need to have a lot of meat. "Chicken" as a first ingredient means chicken with all the water still in. "Chicken meal" is cooked, ground, dry chicken, so there's a lot more actual meat by weight. 

Lots of manufacturers are now gaming the way people are taught to read ingredient lists. With relatively little actual meat, they can get extra meat ingredients at the top of the list. Something that reads "chicken, rice" as the first three ingredients can actually have a ton of rice in it relative to the meat. Something that reads "chicken byproduct meal, ground corn" might actually have a lot more meat. For those who don't know, btw, "byproduct" in dog food simply refers to muscle meat, organ meat, bone, skin. So "chicken byproduct meal" is all that stuff dried and ground. "Chicken meal" is muscle meat, dried and ground.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> Ingredients are listed by weight, not necessarily real quantity. For example, a meat-first food doesn't necessarily need to have a lot of meat. "Chicken" as a first ingredient means chicken with all the water still in. .


Well explained thank you,..yes you are right, I hadnt thought about the water etc but its true, blame it on my drugs since my spine op, lol, ...there is a review site that is a good one...I must hunt it out as it explains these things well too...giving such a breakdown as you have said... I think however in this instance the meat is listed in its ingredients list on the packaging as minimum 26% and as 'meat' alone and not with anything else in its category so it should be okay as far as 'okay' goes  and shows it isnt an expensive dog food that simply uses a cheap carbohydrate filler with a few fancy vegetables in a nice organic looking bag to attract caring owners willing to pay out what appears good care for their animls. In this instance the op has limited choice as they are in Spain so it must be a bit of a nightmare and it must leave them open to alsorts of possibilities of buying the wrong food due to limited choice.
One thought is to contact a recognised breeder and exhibitor in Spain and ask what they are feeding their dogs and where they buy it from. I can try and get some contact details if required if the op wants to P.M me.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

This is the site I prefer of all sites but no doubt others will argue differently as everyone has favourites...unfortunately it doesnt seem to have this pet food on it though but maybe has others available in Spain you have wanted information on.
Dog Food Reviews by Brand


----------



## Allie.G (Aug 29, 2011)

Elly,
I live in Spain and would appreciate if you have any info regarding finding good brands of dog food here.
Much appreciated.
Cheers,
Allie.G 
Mia's Mate


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Allie... This is the website of the most wellknown name in breeding and showing of G Rs in Spain that I know of personally, you could do a google search maybe for others under golden retrievers spain breeders...I believe the owners name is Paco...he would be the best person to call or email re food and supplies for Spain. Would love to know how you get on..please do update this thread when you can in case someone else in your position reads it in the future.

zampanzar


----------



## Allie.G (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the site.
Really informative.
Will use it as a reference in the future.
Cheers,
Allie.G


----------



## Allie.G (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Elly.
Have just been on to the Zampanzar site.
Their dogs are beautiful!
Have sent an email asking for food recommendations
that are available here in Spain.
Will keep you informed if I receive an answer.
Cheers,
Allie.G


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Youre welcome. Good luck. If you dont hear back then try 
RIA VELA GOLDEN RETRIEVER. GOLDEN RETRIEVER MAS PREMIADOS EN ESPAÑA or
costa artabra golden retriever

Yes please..do post if you hear back


----------



## Allie.G (Aug 29, 2011)

Elly,
Thank you again.
Have written to Ria Vela.
Hope to hear something.
Nothing from the first contact.
Ria Vela just had a new litter. They are beautiful
But they are bred to show and 
I am sure so expensive! What a temptation.
Cheers,
Allie.G


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hopefully one of them will reply. Email the third one too! Why not!?! They will all be busy peeps as they show and travel etc but hopefully if the second ones have pups they will be around although their feet wont be touching the ground! Lovely pups but you may be safe...I expect they are all spoken for already


----------



## Allie.G (Aug 29, 2011)

*Elly* this is the reply I got from Riavela. Really appreciated it but I am not sure I like ProPlan. think I'll stay with Healthy Paws for the moment.



Hello Alberta, how are you?
About food, well...this is not an easy question! I have been feeding my dogs with different foods, for long time with special natural ones, but I am back now with PRO PLAn Sensitive (Salmon and Rice) as I find my dogs are better, you can really see it on the coat. I liked also ACANA, a canadian pet food.
Our puppies price is 1200 euro. Some time we can have a puppy with little problem and we sell for a lower price or we give for free, aslo some times we have junior or adult dogs that came back and we look for lovely homes for them, we can keep you updated about it if you want.

If you need any more information just let us know,

Best wishes

Paloma
www.riavela.com


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats a nice reply and wow 1200 euros. Acanas a great food, similar to Taste of the Wild that I feed mine which is also canadian. The proplan sensitive looks good. It would be worth asking where they get their food supplies from..maybe they know of an online supplier there you dont know of especially if they are able to get Acana.


----------

